# Severe pain passing stool, HELP!



## kim50mm (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's the deal,I started my menstrual period today and my IBS gets bad around this time, which I know its normal.Anyways back to my topic for about an hour and half now I have been diarrhea it feels like its battery acid!I have never felt this severe pain before! Its hard to pass stool because of how bad the pain is. I was told back in Maywhen i had a colonoscopy done they found I have hemorrhoids. Is it possible that my hemorrhoids could have popped? I wouldn't be able to tell if im bleeding from my anus because of my period. What should I do now, I feel so helpless Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The acidity of the Diarrhea is probably making your butt feel like it is on fire! You can use anything for hemmies... PreparationH or anything that one uses for diaper rash on babies... like A&D oinment, Balmex ... etc.I'm not sure hemmies "pop". They can bleed from time to time... but use wipes and 'Pat" the skin.. don't rub it. If you have no wipes... wet some TP and pat til clean and then pat dry with dry TP. But stop "wiping" the skin... just pat gently.If you can handle it... get in the tub for a bit of a soak and then shower off.


----------

